# Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?



## Gamer090 (17. April 2014)

*Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*

Hi zusammen

Ich suche ein Vernünftiges OS, hatte mal Win XP was nach einen Haufen Service Packs Recht gut lief ich aber leider nach dem baue eines neuen PCs nicht mehr die Disc zu Verfügung hatte und aktuelle Spiele unterstützen nur Teilweise XP.

Bei Linux bin ich bei Ubuntu 12.04 LTS gelandet, das seit Monaten immer ständig Updates macht und doch funktioniert nicht alles und es gibt oft Abstürze von Programmen wie Firefox.
Als AV nutze ich den ClamAV der eigenartigerweise Schädlinge in Play on Linux gefunden hat, die ich zuerst beseitigt habe, aber dann liefen bestimmte Programme und Spiele nicht mehr. Toll gemacht 
Im Zugsimulator war ich mehrere Stunden daran eine neue Strecke zu bauen und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr auf die Datenbank zugreifen um eine Kopie der Strecke abzuspeichern weil das Programm immer abstürzt.

Jemand eine Idee?

Das sollte dieses OS mitbringen:



Die CPU nicht in Schwitzen bringen wenn ich nur am Surfen bin, wäre nicht das erste mal das sowas passiert und keine Schadsoftware auf dem PC gefunden wird.
Nicht mehr "Jungfräulich" sein, also schon ausgereift.
Ein passender AV sollte Verfügbar sein, auch Linux wird manchmal Opfer von Schadprogrammen.
Das neuste Spiel das ich installiert habe ist The Witcher 2 also nicht so schlimm wenn es neuere Spiele nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Jesse21 (17. April 2014)

Welches Linux hattest du denn mal ausprobiert, gibt ja ein paar mehr


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



Jesse21 schrieb:


> Welches Linux hattest du denn mal ausprobiert, gibt ja ein paar mehr


 
Hatte mal ältere Ubuntu Versionen früher mal installiert und manchmal benutze ich auch Tails um ins Internet zu gehen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*

Ich würde in deinem Fall auf Linux Mint setzen.
Download - Linux Mint
Linux Mint ist quasi ein verändertes Ubuntu, was letzteres vor allem bei der vorinstallierten Desktopoberfläche spielend abhängt. Für das System spricht vor allem der nach wie vor komplett funktionale Ubuntu-Kern, welcher damit auch die vollständige Kompatibnilität zu Ubuntu-Installationsdateien, Ubuntu-Treibern und Ubuntu-Repositories mitbringt und es daher ermöglicht, Updateroutinen für Treiber etc. ziemlich leicht in das System unterzubringen. Für Einsteiger und Ubuntu-Veteranen ist diese Linux-Distribution daher ideal.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gamer090 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich würde in deinem Fall auf Linux Mint setzen.
> Download - Linux Mint
> Linux Mint ist quasi ein verändertes Ubuntu, was letzteres vor allem bei der vorinstallierten Desktopoberfläche spielend abhängt. Für das System spricht vor allem der nach wie vor komplett funktionale Ubuntu-Kern, welcher damit auch die vollständige Kompatibnilität zu Ubuntu-Installationsdateien, Ubuntu-Treibern und Ubuntu-Repositories mitbringt und es daher ermöglicht, Updateroutinen für Treiber etc. ziemlich leicht in das System unterzubringen. Für Einsteiger und Ubuntu-Veteranen ist diese Linux-Distribution daher ideal.
> gRU?; cAPS


 
Benutze Mint gerade und es läuft gut, aber ich habe die Lösung für die ganzen Leistungs-Probleme gefunden.

Der RAM hat in Memtest86+ über 130 Errors verursacht   

Jetzt weiss ich jedenfalls das es vielleicht doch nicht an Ubuntu gelegen hat.


----------



## AsumFace (18. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ein passender AV sollte Verfügbar sein, auch Linux wird manchmal Opfer von Schadprogrammen.


 
Worauf stützt du diese These? Aus meiner bisherigen Linuxerfahrung sehe ich keine signifikante Gefahr für Schadprogramme.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Als AV nutze ich den ClamAV der eigenartigerweise Schädlinge in Play on Linux gefunden hat, die ich zuerst beseitigt habe, aber dann liefen bestimmte Programme und Spiele nicht mehr. Toll gemacht



Sehe ich eher als Anwenderfehler: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Play on Linux aus der Repository bezogen hast, was bedeutet, dass kein (bekannter) Virus mitinstalliert werden konnte. Nun hast du aber da aber eine Software an der Installation "rumpfuschen" lassen, was sie beschädigt hat. (Sollte allerdings nicht passieren)


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



AsumFace schrieb:


> Worauf stützt du diese These? Aus meiner bisherigen Linuxerfahrung sehe ich keine signifikante Gefahr für Schadprogramme.
> 
> Sehe ich eher als Anwenderfehler: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du Play on Linux aus der Repository bezogen hast, was bedeutet, dass kein (bekannter) Virus mitinstalliert werden konnte. Nun hast du aber da aber eine Software an der Installation "rumpfuschen" lassen, was sie beschädigt hat. (Sollte allerdings nicht passieren)


 
Es gab schon Viren für Linux, wäre nicht das erste mal das ich davon lese.


----------



## Namaker (21. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*

Ja. Die musste man allerdings auch mit Rootrechten ausführen 
Für Ubuntu und andere Kandidaten gab es jedoch mal die Problematik, dass die Systemzeit ohne besondere Rechte zurückgesetzt werden konnte und zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Bug vorhanden war, durch den jeder Prozess sich bei Systemzeit 0 selbst Rootrechte geben konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*

Was für eine CPU verwendest du denn? Mein Laptop ist unter Linux auch relativ stark gefordert, das liegt allerdings eher an der kapp 6 Jahre alten Hardware. Allerdings könnte auch dein defekter Ram die Probleme verursachen. 

Btw ClamAV findet relativ häufig irgendwas in Windowsprogrammen, das liegt aber Wahrscheinlich an der Heuristik --> Fehlalarme. 

Spiele sollten über Wine laufen, problem sind eher die Grafiktreiber, kann sein das man für bestimmte Spiele noch ein paar Datenbibliotheken brauchen, z.b. Direct3D9. Gibt aber eine große Datenbank für viele Spiele, in der auch Lösungsvorschläge vorhanden sind auf der Wine-Homepage.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine CPU verwendest du denn? Mein Laptop ist unter Linux auch relativ stark gefordert, das liegt allerdings eher an der kapp 6 Jahre alten Hardware. Allerdings könnte auch dein defekter Ram die Probleme verursachen.
> 
> Btw ClamAV findet relativ häufig irgendwas in Windowsprogrammen, das liegt aber Wahrscheinlich an der Heuristik --> Fehlalarme.
> 
> Spiele sollten über Wine laufen, problem sind eher die Grafiktreiber, kann sein das man für bestimmte Spiele noch ein paar Datenbibliotheken brauchen, z.b. Direct3D9. Gibt aber eine große Datenbank für viele Spiele, in der auch Lösungsvorschläge vorhanden sind auf der Wine-Homepage.



Meine CPU findest du wie bei dir in der Signatur  
 Ich werde mal den Hersteller des RAMs kontaktieren weil ich keine Ahnung mehr habe wo ich es gekauft habe.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*

Der FX-6300 sollte mit Linux keine Probleme haben, meist ist Windows sogar noch Hardwarefressender. Die Signatur hatte ich gesehen,war mir bloß nicht sicher, ob du den FX meinst.


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Ich suche ein Vernünftiges OS, hatte mal Win XP was nach einen Haufen Service Packs Recht gut lief ich aber leider nach dem baue eines neuen PCs nicht mehr die Disc zu Verfügung hatte und aktuelle Spiele unterstützen nur Teilweise XP.
> 
> tl;dr


 
Was spricht gegen Windows 7?


----------



## Namaker (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der FX-6300 sollte mit Linux keine Probleme haben, meist ist Windows sogar noch Hardwarefressender.


 Gerade die FX sind unter Linux um einiges flotter unterwegs, siehe


----------



## guss (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich jedenfalls das es vielleicht doch nicht an Ubuntu gelegen hat.


Da würde ich auch davon ausgehen. Gestern habe ich mein seit November 2012 24/7 laufendes Ubuntu 12.04 LTS auf das neue 14.04 LTS upgraden lassen. Ich hatte ja schon Bedenken, dass nachher einiges nicht mehr läuft wie zuvor zumal auch massig gelöscht wurde. Aber ich habe noch selten eine so reibungslose Installation erlebt und alles, wirklich alles läuft noch wie zuvor. Ich bin von Ubuntu nach wie vor begeistert und würde es immer wieder installieren


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



guss schrieb:


> Ich bin von Ubuntu nach wie vor begeistert und würde es immer wieder installieren





DKK007 schrieb:


> Der FX-6300 sollte mit Linux keine Probleme haben, meist ist Windows sogar noch Hardwarefressender. Die Signatur hatte ich gesehen,war mir bloß nicht sicher, ob du den FX meinst.



Da habt ihr Recht. Hatte auf meinem Sys auch mal testweise Ubuntu (13.04) drauf und es lief deutlich runder und flüssiger als WIN7. Bei identischer Belastung (Firefox, Thunderbird, VLC) lief die CPU unter WIN7 trotz passender Energieoptionen durchgängig auf 1,4 Ghz und es waren 3,5GB aufwärts vom RAM belegt - unter Ubuntu alle Kerne auf 900Mhz und maximal 2,5GB belegt vom RAM. Würde SH3 mit Großmod unter Ubuntu laufen, hätte ich ein windowsfreies System.


----------



## painleZ (25. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*

ich empfehle dir Xubuntu14.04 ist tippi toppi  und flott wie der deibel


----------



## milesdavis (25. April 2014)

painleZ schrieb:


> ich empfehle dir Xubuntu14.04 ist tippi toppi  und flott wie der deibel



Kann ich so unterschreiben.

Nutze es auch auf nem alten P4 mit 1GB Ram.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Vernünftiges OS irgendwo erhältlich?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Windows 7?


 
Ich habe mit Windoof abgeschlossen, das braucht mir zu viel Leistung und kostet jede Menge Geld, also lasse ich es lieber.
Und von Win8 müssen wir nicht mal anfangen zu reden 



Namaker schrieb:


> Gerade die FX sind unter Linux um einiges flotter unterwegs, siehe


 Ja hatte mal davon gelesen, wundert mich wie es bei den APUs aussieht, hätte noch einen kleinen HTPC mit einem E-350 drauf. 
Ubuntu lief schon gut, aber könnte besser sein.



guss schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch davon ausgehen. Gestern habe ich mein seit November 2012 24/7 laufendes Ubuntu 12.04 LTS auf das neue 14.04 LTS upgraden lassen. Ich hatte ja schon Bedenken, dass nachher einiges nicht mehr läuft wie zuvor zumal auch massig gelöscht wurde. Aber ich habe noch selten eine so reibungslose Installation erlebt und alles, wirklich alles läuft noch wie zuvor. Ich bin von Ubuntu nach wie vor begeistert und würde es immer wieder installieren


  So ist Linux eben, es funktioniert 



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr Recht. Hatte auf meinem Sys auch mal testweise Ubuntu (13.04) drauf und es lief deutlich runder und flüssiger als WIN7. Bei identischer Belastung (Firefox, Thunderbird, VLC) lief die CPU unter WIN7 trotz passender Energieoptionen durchgängig auf 1,4 Ghz und es waren 3,5GB aufwärts vom RAM belegt - unter Ubuntu alle Kerne auf 900Mhz und maximal 2,5GB belegt vom RAM. Würde SH3 mit Großmod unter Ubuntu laufen, hätte ich ein windowsfreies System.


 
Und deswegen sparst du auch etwas Strom, weiss nicht ob es sich wirklich auf der Stromrechnung gross bemerkbar macht aber wird sich sicher lohnen. Mehr Leistung für anderes bei gleicher Hardware


----------

